# Klemperer/Philharmonia Eroica recordings



## P__ (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I'm new here so I have no idea if this will work out. Also quiet new in the world of classical recording stuff.
I have a Columbia LP (C 90 493) of Beethoven's Third with Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra. I know a Klemperer/PO recording from 1957(59?), but not associated with Columbia - is this the same recording?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

He did two Eroicas, an earlier, mono-only one, then the later stereo which was part of the cycle. Both were done by (the then) Columbia which, along with HMV, are part of the EMI group hence later pressings being by EMI, whch more recently was purchased by Warner.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

One can say that the mono is the classical Klemperer Eroica, which together with the recording of the 5th was his general breakthrough as a recording artist. The later stereo remake is more expansive in conception but has its points particularly in the Marcia Funebre.


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Klemperer’s Eroica was better in the earlier recording. But still too slow in the first movement. Great funeral March.


----------

